# Does anyone do leg stretches before and after a ride?



## Soup890 (24 Apr 2014)

My legs are killing me. I have just had a massage but still hurts. I'm not in pain but it's like when you go to the gym for the first time and the day after your aching all over. 
I do not do any stretches when I cycle. 

Should I do them?


----------



## Crackle (24 Apr 2014)

No. Warm up on the bike, stretch after.


----------



## TissoT (24 Apr 2014)

Yes ... before and after .


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Apr 2014)

I normally stretch my legs when going down hill . Stick them out in front of you and lock them straight while shouting weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee .


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2014)

I've started doing pilates, on a Thursday night! And it's made a big difference to my aches and pains. So tired and stretched tonight!


----------



## Broadside (24 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> No. Warm up on the bike, stretch after.



I agree with this. When someone tells me they stretch before warming up it is pretty obvious they are a relative newcomer or that they have never suffered an injury that required treatment. Stretching before is bad news.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> I've started doing pilates, on a Thursday night!



No wonder the airline staff are so much friendlier on a Friday


----------



## simon.r (24 Apr 2014)

For me, a few minutes stretching after a relatively hard ride works.


----------



## Soup890 (24 Apr 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I normally stretch my legs when going down hill . Stick them out in front of you and lock them straight while shouting weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee .


And then SNAP!!!!!! Back to A&E for you


----------



## 50000tears (24 Apr 2014)

Never do static stretches before you ride as this will actually make you slower! You can do dynamic stretching before your ride though. 

I personally don't stretch before a ride but do after.


----------



## uclown2002 (24 Apr 2014)

I'm looking forward to tomorrow's post already!


----------



## Ernie_RBR (24 Apr 2014)

Always try to stretch before and after and holding each stretch for 15 -20secs .. If you feel pain then *STOP*..

Here are some muscles to focus on 

Quads.
Hamstrings.
Calfs.
Glutes.
Chest, the front of the shoulders and the back of the neck.

there are loads more ...Its Always good to stretch .. 

Then one day


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (24 Apr 2014)

I always do stretches after a ride. To eager to get going before.


----------



## ayceejay (24 Apr 2014)

This is what I do:
1. touch toes
2. eat banana
3, touch toes
4 eat banana
by banana 30 I am well stretched although I had thought I would eat a banana before I touched my toes just to judge the effect on my thigh muscles.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Apr 2014)

I never stretch, tbh, I really should as tight hammies and poor flexibility in my lower back hampers how good a TT position I can achieve.


----------



## Kies (25 Apr 2014)

Ride slow for the first mile or two. A nice easy gear and gradually bring your cadence up. 
Stretch after a ride as the muscles are warmed up. You could do more damage by stretching when cold


----------



## vickster (25 Apr 2014)

No and sometimes


----------



## MattMM (25 Apr 2014)

Try a foam roller post-ride. Made a huge difference to my post-ride stiffness.


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2014)

Foam roller here as well.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Apr 2014)

I can never be arsed with a foam roller, it requires quite a bit of space and to hold yourself up and actively do something, this is problematic because you can't really do it after a race (well you could, but you would look pretty bonkers rolling about on the HQ carpark floor and you are often too knackered to do it) and after hard training, I just can't be bothered. I occasionally massage my quads and calves and that's about it!


----------



## cyberknight (25 Apr 2014)

Stretch after , i used to be very flexible and i can really feel it tightening up after a ride.


----------



## Ciar (25 Apr 2014)

I usually do a bit after a commute, after 3-4 days back to back i make sure to do a bit more and foam roll, i have found to my own detriment what happens if i neglect stretching/foam rolling ;-)


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I can never be arsed with a foam roller, it requires quite a bit of space and to hold yourself up and actively do something, this is problematic because you can't really do it after a race (well you could, but you would look pretty bonkers rolling about on the HQ carpark floor and you are often too knackered to do it) and after hard training, I just can't be bothered. I occasionally massage my quads and calves and that's about it!


Tut tut, I'll set dr_pink on you, longer and harder you work more you need to stretch. You know it Rob.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Apr 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Tut tut, I'll set dr_pink on you, longer and harder you work more you need to stretch. You know it Rob.



Oh I know, especially since the inability to rotate my pelvis forward stops me getting as aero as I could be on my TT bike, it is just something that I forget about at the time or quite honestly, often just cba to do as it becomes one more thing on the list and my list is long.


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Apr 2014)

Never used to, but then after loosing most of my leg muscle last year it became a 20 minute routine prior to and after any form of exercise, from a 0.5 mile walk (which was hard) to 5 mins on the trainer (arguably harder). Still in recovery now, and still maintain the same routine, though I tend to hold for less in each stretch as my muscles have improved.
Find I get pain if I go out 'cold', even though I spend the first mile or 2 spinning, so sometimes worth a few walks up and down the stairs immediately before getting on the bike. Also the reason I am still wearing winter longs on most of my rides.


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2014)

I need to stretch and roll more the older I get. 2,000mtr swim and 40k on the bike today means a few little aches tomorrow if I do not stretch a little tonight.


----------



## Banjo (25 Apr 2014)

screenman said:


> I need to stretch and roll more the older I get. 2,000mtr swim and 40k on the bike today means a few little aches tomorrow if I do not stretch a little tonight.


 2000 meter swim and I would need resucitating.


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2014)

Banjo said:


> 2000 meter swim and I would need resucitating.


I am only 58, my swimming partner does more and is 61, he has the benefit of having retired 12 years ago, whilst me being the muppet I am made a bad career choice and will likely have to work forever and more. Which is one of the reasons I like to stay fit.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I can never be arsed with a foam roller, it requires quite a bit of space and to hold yourself up and actively do something, this is problematic because you can't really do it after a race (well you could, but you would look pretty bonkers rolling about on the HQ carpark floor and you are often too knackered to do it) and after hard training, I just can't be bothered. I occasionally massage my quads and calves and that's about it!



Get a stick (Massage Stick) - They fit in a kit bag are great!!











More info on : http://www.the-stick.co.uk/

I stretch all the time.. My work has a gym in it and we have Pilates, Yoga & Tai Chi classes run during lunchtimes.


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2014)

Blimey H who do you work for?


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Apr 2014)

screenman said:


> Blimey H who do you work for?



Whoever he works for ought to employ me at a local branch/office


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2014)

I keep trying to get my boss to set up a gym, but seeing as I am the boss it will never happen.


----------



## flissh (25 Apr 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Get a stick (Massage Stick) - They fit in a kit bag are great!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know this is a bit cheap but I use a cardboard tube (like inside kitchen roll or loo roll) on a wooden rolling pin. It honestly works just as well. Used it on my calf muscle when I had a bit of a calf strain and it really helped!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Apr 2014)

screenman said:


> Blimey H who do you work for?



I work in the tech industry, here are some pics of the work gym if your interested. We have a studio for spinning classes, yoga etc as well as the usual weights, sports massage and personal trainers available for staff
I get time to attend these during the work day.
The company believes a healthy workforce saves money from sick days.. I just really like it, the company treats me very well.











Bike shed is on par quality wise - indoors, heated with work stand and tools


----------



## JasonHolder (25 Apr 2014)

I stretch afterwards only myself. Ride easy for 10-15 minutes and then continue at that speed the entire ride. Never felt tightness in the legs. Perhaps its all this potassium in my diet.


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Apr 2014)

I had a Tai Chi once but it gave me the shoots


----------



## Banjo (26 Apr 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I work in the tech industry, here are some pics of the work gym if your interested. We have a studio for spinning classes, yoga etc as well as the usual weights, sports massage and personal trainers available for staff
> I get time to attend these during the work day.
> The company believes a healthy workforce saves money from sick days.. I just really like it, the company treats me very well.
> 
> ...


 
That is absolutely amazing.

A group of guys I know put an exercise bike in an empty room where they work and were told to remove it for "health and safety" reasons.


----------



## Glebbers (30 Apr 2014)

I did not know that stretching pre ride can be bad for you! 

Best I stop doing that!


----------



## JasonHolder (1 May 2014)

Stretching cold muscle isn't good indeed.
Stretching before exercise has been proven to reduce muscle strength too


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Ride easy for 10-15 minutes and then continue at that speed the entire ride.


I do that too. Easy all the way. 

Easy


----------

